# Latest Hermann pics



## shaz179 (May 14, 2010)

Heres some pics of my hermanns.......... Do many people on here keep Tortoise??

























Storm ......















Chase.........


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

aww fab pics hes lovely:thumbup: dont have tortoises but did when i was a kid , theyre quite funny


----------



## rach74 (Mar 20, 2011)

what lovely pics, i also have a Herman called Franklin


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Lovely pictures - and look where they live  It's tortoise heaven 

Em
xx


----------



## shaz179 (May 14, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Lovely pictures - and look where they live  It's tortoise heaven
> 
> Em
> xx


Thanks 

Ive tried to make it interesting for them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

shaz179 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Ive tried to make it interesting for them.


What actual things have they got in there? I've never kept or known anyone that keeps them. How do they spend their days and such?

Em
xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW! they are FAB! hun  how old are they? i have a Horsfield called Urwin


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Fantastic photos and your set up is really nice.


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

i love the eating ones!


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

How adorable are they when they eat?! I love them! Super set up you have too! I bet they're very happy!


----------



## shaz179 (May 14, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> What actual things have they got in there? I've never kept or known anyone that keeps them. How do they spend their days and such?
> 
> Em
> xx


I have got walls in there to make them walk around so they cant see the whole table from one spot. They have a ramp and hides and plant in there. Most of the day is spend basking. Unless there is fresh food just been put in, then there stuffing there faces lol.

Thanks for all the kind comments.


----------

